# Lazy cob



## Ellierhawkins (25 August 2016)

Hi, I would really appreciate some advice on how to get my new cob to start being more forward when we hack out. I share him two days a week which is pretty much the only times he gets ridden. I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to get him to enjoy what he's doing a little more so that I don't feel like I'm constantly nagging him to walk forward or to trot on. Any tips on how to get him more engaged in his work would be much appreciated


----------



## PrancingPoniesxx (25 August 2016)

What are you looking to do? Do you want him to be more active and faster in walk and trot?
At my riding school there isn't a huge choice if horses and more often than not I get stuck with the cobs!
I actually like the Cobs because I feel that if I have a good lesson I've worked harder!
The plodders were different! When I had had enough of kicking for a small trot my instructor handed me and a whip and told me not to use it but just to carry it. It worked. The pony knew the whip was there and was more forward because he didn't want to get hit - I never had to touch him with it!
I don't really have any other suggestions but hop that helps X


----------



## Ellierhawkins (25 August 2016)

I do carry a whip but he isnt that bothered by it. A slight tap on the shoulder will have him walking/trotting on for a little bit but then he falls back, I think it might just be a cob thing if you have the same trouble with your riding school ponies  x


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (25 August 2016)

Some cobs are quite forward-going (mine is, usually); some are not.

Often a short sharp crack with a whip behind the girth will get them moving forward - for about six paces!

You may have to just accept the way he is and not worry about it: its a cob thing! There's a lot of people out there who'd give their hind teeth for a nice steady cob like this believe me...... he's probably worth his weight in gold.

Just a wacky thought: take him hunting - that just might liven him up a bit!! These dope-on-a-rope's often transform themselves and can come alive frighteningly quickly when hounds are running........ (be warned  )


----------



## abbijay (25 August 2016)

Is he fit? If he's only being ridden twice a week he might be feeling that it's hard work. Also, what is his weight like? A lot of "lazy" cobs are overweight. 
As you have only just started sharing this horse have you discussed your issue with his owner? If they don't have any suggestions I would then ask them for recommendations of an instructor to work on this with you but give them a chance to help you before asking strangers who know nothing about the horse.


----------



## Ellierhawkins (25 August 2016)

He is slightly overweight so that could be part of the issue, but I will definately speak with my instructor and see what she says, thank you for the suggestion @abbijay


----------



## Ellierhawkins (25 August 2016)

@miJodsR2BlinkinTite
Haha he is certainly the safest horse ive ever met and an excellent confidence giver. I wil definately look into taking him hunting perhaps. Do you know if you can hunt without jumping as he hasnt done a lot, and I doubt its really going to be his thing, hes quite a heavy solidly built cob


----------



## abbijay (25 August 2016)

Ellierhawkins said:



			@miJodsR2BlinkinTite
Haha he is certainly the safest horse ive ever met and an excellent confidence giver. I wil definately look into taking him hunting perhaps. Do you know if you can hunt without jumping as he hasnt done a lot, and I doubt its really going to be his thing, hes quite a heavy solidly built cob
		
Click to expand...

Many drag packs or bloodhounds offer non-jumping options but he doesn't sound fit enough to attempt this (I've now read your other thread too), if he's only doing 2 45 minute hacks a week and over weight I would not consider hunting him until he is fitter. 
And of course it could be his "thing", if my Clydesdale can enjoy hunting so can any other horse!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (25 August 2016)

Ellierhawkins said:



			@miJodsR2BlinkinTite
Haha he is certainly the safest horse ive ever met and an excellent confidence giver. I wil definately look into taking him hunting perhaps. Do you know if you can hunt without jumping as he hasnt done a lot, and I doubt its really going to be his thing, hes quite a heavy solidly built cob
		
Click to expand...

Cubbing (ehm, sorry, "hound exercise"  ) will be starting soon; that would be a good way to start. Your local hunt secretary would be the person to contact and it might be possible to Buddy you up with someone else for your first few times out if you're new. No you don't have to jump! You can poodle along at the pace you choose and I can guarantee he'd love it! There's nothing like a good day's hunting IMO to get a stuck horse off the leg! Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (25 August 2016)

If he is unfit that could be a problem and also if tack is not fitting that could cause issues. On top of that diet can be an issue. Often cobs tend to be good doers and people struggle to keep weight off them and they are fed. This can mean they lack energy when asked to work especially if un fit on top. It's hard to think work if your tummy is empty. This time of year the grass is lacking in goodness and he might be feeling that. Also you might be expecting too much to soon, my cob loves a good canter but unlike most horses it's difficult to tell, if really excited he might do a little head toss. It could be he is just a laid back fella. I hate the word lazy.


----------



## ycbm (25 August 2016)

Am awful lot of cobs are likely to have undiagnosed EPSM/PSSM.

How solid do his bum muscles feel?  Like set toffee, or like firm jelly?  If you've got set toffee, EPSM could be the issue.

If he's a share, do you have any scope to add vitamin E and acetyl l carnetine to his diet a a test?


----------



## Ellierhawkins (25 August 2016)

I could suggest it but I'm not sure how well it will go down, but will definately check out his bum muscles to see how they feel, thank you @ycbm


----------



## PrancingPoniesxx (26 August 2016)

I don't really have any other tips! I do think it's a cob thing one fine cob I ride who's an amazing jumper is a total plod when I don't carry a whip though&#128514;


----------

